
PHP compiler for .NET - kjventura
http://www.php-compiler.net/features
======
davidklemke
I've used Phalanger in one of my side projects and it works really well. The
PHP library I was using (<http://code.google.com/p/phpsc2replay/> if you're
interested) isn't simple but there were only a few minor modifications
required to get it up and running as a full .NET library.

Only complaint I'd have would be that it locks up Visual Studio every so often
on large PHP files. Apart from that it pretty much works as advertised.

~~~
stevecooperorg
So the reason to use both PHP and ASP.NET together was to get access to the
php library from C#?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
And to get access to C# libraries / language features in PHP. It also allows
PHP applications to run on top of the CLR, which can offer some performance
improvements on Windows Servers at least.

------
yread
I know the guy who wrote it originally. A real hacker. He wrote it way before
this DLR extensions, I think it was even in .NET 1.0 and it was already sort
of usable. He knew a lot from Rotor (the open sourced part of .NET) and he was
using it to hack the internal memory structures (ie. the Object structure) of
.NET without reflection

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
(At least) two of the guys who have worked on Phalanger in the past are at
Microsoft now. One worked on the DLR and IronRuby and is now part of the C#
compiler team. I think the other is working on the CLR JIT.

------
igorgue
I wonder if somebody has done any kind of benchmarking with Hip Hop.

------
zokier
_Managed code is safe, verifiable and strongly signed, with no place for
insecurity._

Like .NET applications never have had security holes.

